# Info: The New Gulf 32 Pilot House



## serenity4u2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Greetings All, After much reading about pilot house sailing boats, I recall the old Gulf 32PH.. I did learn that Capital Yatchs sold the desighn to a company located in CT... Gulf Pilothouse Sailboats LLC ... The new versions were suppose to be in production by '06 and also displayed at some boat shows. I am unable to actually review the new version from my online research. I am curious if anyone has actually seen any on the market? Like wise I would think there may even be some newer versions being sold used. Unable to locate any with my search.. Can anyone locate some of the newer versions? After reading the numerous threads about sailing in colder climates and the advantages of a heavy sailing PH boat, one post did lead me back to the gemini105MC- commenting that you have the best best of both worlds (open cockpit as well as protection from weather. I just wanted to look more into the newer version of a gulf 32 ph.... Thanks Everyone... Mike


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't help you with the Gulf, but if you have any Gemini 105mc questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## serenity4u2 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Thanks Chuckles*

Thanks Chuckles... I watched for the Gemini owners on here and tried to send them a PM... Think I havew to wait until I have so many posts... Should be getting close to that number now... Trying to keep post at a minimium since I have very little good input and mostly questions. Some all be it not very smart questions...lol... On the LA section I am asking about The Gemini and have had some questions. One gentlemen was unable to answer them since he does not own a Gemini...

***The two main questions would be what electrical systems and other upgrades would be required from the stock Gemini, in order to make it a LA boat... He stated he would not use the person listed on PCI's web for upgrades.. I did check out that persons web site.. Peter something and he lists numerous up grades...

The other main question I have some concern is with system access for repairs.. I am wondering if the Gemini is built so the major systems can be 'easily' accessed for inspection, routine fixing and even repair. This question was in reference to some comments I have heard regarding another boat maker that begins with an "H".. It was mentioned to me that there would be problems gaining access to systems which would increase repair cost especially if the boat had to be torn apart. I have also joined several Gemini clubs for info... What I have had trouble finding is a complete maintanence manual similar to what I found on the Catalina owners association... Is there onew I can down load on the Gemini??

Thanks Chuckles... Mike


----------



## serenity4u2 (Aug 1, 2008)

*FYI New Gulf 32PH*

I did some checking into the "new" gulf 32 ph... I called the person purchased the molds from capital Yatchs after they went broke... There website is Gulf Pilothouse Sailboats LLC - Gulf 32 Three years into ownership the person I spoke with states he only has built ONE new gulf 32ph... About to build another and plans on updating His website in about Five Months... Last update was Feb 06'.... He states having a plan to bring new Gulf 32PH boats to boat shows... With the info I obtained from our phone conversation, I did not ask when and would not hold my breath... He was unwilling to provide any updated photos of the one Gulf 32ph he claims to have built and I did not ask (privacy reasons obviously) who owns the boat... I really do love this boat and wish it never went out of production... This is One and a Big reason I am looking at boat companies that have lasted as long as thier boats have... Sure would hate to have a boat that the company ceases to exist and a new owner who takes no responsibility for the prior company owner... That thinking right or wrong does add support to us new boat buyers for looking to catalinas, hunters and bene's.... I know its not just me who thinks it is nice to know / believe the person who made your boat will still be around to answer questions and provide tech support...

PS... Seriously looking at the Gemini and hope that company stays around. Really felt great to actually talk to the company owners...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Where do you plan on sailing the Gulf Pilothouse?


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well for old boat owners; it tends to fall back to maintaining a knowledge base among the owners who have the same boat as you do. The "tech support" comes from asking questions to fellow owners who may have seen or dealt with the exact problem you are experiencing with your boat. The design and build quality of the original Gulf 32 is known to be good; and if you purchased a new one I'm sure you would not be disappointed so long as the hull was laid up in the same way as Capital Yachts did them (no shortcuts are taken in the construction of the new hull). If the systems like electrical and plumbing were updated and built to higher standards you would be way ahead of the game in terms of long term maintenance and repairs.

One link on that site shows a Gulf 32 that was sailed from SF to The Marquesas; across the Polynesian Islands to OZ and then on to Japan. I think it's a good bluewater boat; you just need to decide if you want a new one from a new builder or an old one from a proven builder but with more maintenance/upgrade needs.

You can chat with the Gulf 32 owners who survived the Sailnet e-mail shuffle at this link or email owners via the website for Capital Yachts owners


----------

